# Wooden pickguards



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

A friend of mine on a recording forum donated these pieces to auction off for a Children's Hospital fund raiser that I'm helping out with this year. Really nice work and this pic does not do the pieces any justice so.....here's his website as well.
www.woodguarden.com


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have made a few of those. I found this picture in my old gallery here (fuzzy picture, too bad it was pretty). For a black Telecaster with a birdeye maple neck, looked killer installed.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Daren said:


> I have made a few of those. I found this picture in my old gallery here (fuzzy picture, too bad it was pretty). For a black Telecaster with a birdeye maple neck, looked killer installed.


I remember that.......I tried to get you on at homerecording but, they had some kind of a glitch........good lookin' work though:thumbsup:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Those are awesome...talk about worrying about movement. Daren was the one you made only held on with the factory screw positions? I would think they might crack around the holes with the slightest shift from a humidity change. Now I want to go make one for my Strat.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

joesdad said:


> talk about worrying about movement. Daren was the one you made only held on with the factory screw positions? I would think they might crack around the holes with the slightest shift from a humidity change.


Yes, just the little screws. I don't see it moving much, it was kiln dried and finished (sealed from moisture change) on both sides ?


----------



## Tdragon (Jul 6, 2008)

As a guitar player myself, I must say those are very cool!


----------



## matthewrust (Jul 19, 2008)

Not my style personally, but I think they are really cool looking. A lot of the guitar building books I've read show how to make these and I think I may try it sooner or later. It definitely gives a one-of-a-kind look to a guitar. 

I was in my shop today, waiting for a glue-up to dry before planing and pulled out the mandolin. I didn't have a pick handy, so I took a #20 biscuit to a block of 80 grit paper and had a really handy pick in about 30 seconds... Maybe I could go into business!


----------



## eddie nunn (Jun 26, 2010)

I have tried to buy from this seller for over two weeks. I have made phone calls and sent e mails all with no reply whatsoever....

I understand being busy, and having prior orderes, but 0 communication....

I will look elsewhere!


----------



## Erik (Sep 10, 2010)

I've been building wood pickguards myself

www.woodpickguard.com

I do need to update the site since I've finished selling on ebay for a while, and am taking custom orders now

most of the items on the site are still available


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread, but I did. Glad I found it. Those are really cool. I just wish that there were pictures of the guitars with the guards installed. Thanks for sharing the pic.
Ken


----------



## eddie nunn (Jun 26, 2010)

Here's a pic of mine:


----------

